
Show HN: KivaSort – sort and filter Kiva field partners - cristoperb
https://kivasort.americancynic.net/
======
cristoperb
I wrote a simple jQuery plugin [1] based on DataTables [2] that fetches data
from Kiva's API [3] and makes it filterable/sortable. (Being a jQuery plugin
it makes it easy to add a table of sortable field partners to any HTML
document [4]).

1: [https://github.com/cristoper/jquery-
KivaSort/](https://github.com/cristoper/jquery-KivaSort/)

2: [https://datatables.net/](https://datatables.net/)

3: [https://build.kiva.org/api](https://build.kiva.org/api)

4: For example see section three of this article "Some thoughts on Kiva's
interest rates":
[https://americancynic.net/log/2018/12/6/some_thoughts_on_kiv...](https://americancynic.net/log/2018/12/6/some_thoughts_on_kivas_interest_rates/)

